# S.S. Marcella - sunk 1943



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Help required please! Can anyone find any more details of S.S. Marcella. The real icing on the cake would be a picture of the ship. 

*S.S. MARCELLA*

Owners: Kaye, Sons & Co
Built: Lithgows 1928
4,592 tons
385x52x26-6
477 nhp
11 knots 
Triple expansion engines

My late Father’s uncle, Captain Richard Downie of Cardonald, Glasgow, was Master of S.S. MARCELLA when she was torpedoed at 0530 hrs on 13 March, 1943, by U-107 in position 42º 45’N 013º 31’W (190 miles west of Cape Finisterre). Captain Downie, 34 crew and 9 gunners were lost.

MARCELLA, which was carrying stores from the Clyde to Freetown/Capetown, was armed with a single 4 inch gun and 6 machine guns.

She was part of Convoy OS.44 which departed Liverpool on 6 March and arrived at Freetown on 24 March 1943. Five ships were lost from the convoy MARCELLA, CLAN ALPINE, OPORTO, SEMBILANGAN and CELTIC STAR. 

U-107 sank 38 ships in her lifetime, totalling 217,751 tons and when she attacked Convoy OS.44, was under the command of Kapitänleutnant Harald Gelhaus (Knights Cross). 
http://www.uboat.net/boats/u107.htm 
http://www.uboat.net/men/gelhaus.htm
U -107 was sunk following a depth charge attack from a British Sunderland Reconnaissance aircraft on 18 August 1944, whilst on passage from Lorient to La Pallice. She was carrying a load of snorkels and all 59 crewmen were lost.

The thumbnails below are reproduced with kind permission of Howard Martin whose website can be found at: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/howard.martin/Whiteside.html
There is an aerial shot of U-107 and also a photograph of the logbook entry from the Sunderland which sank U-107.

Thanks in advance folks.


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

Gulpers,
Reading your details and looking up on my database there is very little to add, there were 35 crew and nine gunners, as there were no survivors I do not have a survivors report in my collection. I don't have a photograph but do have a list f all 35 crew and 6 of the gunners on my system, 2 MRA and 4 RN.

She was actually owned by Kaye Transport Co. Ltd. and managed by Kaye, Son & Co. Ltd.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Baltic Wal,

Thanks for that. I'm hoping that, since she was built in Lithgows, one of the Clydesiders may have access to a photograph. I appreciate you having taken time to check your data. (Thumb)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Gulpers,

This probably wont help much as you are pretty well informed but this site has, what appears to be, a very small drawing of the ship taken from a German book together with the info you already know.

http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/oskms/index.html?os044.htm~osmain

Hugh


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Gulpers,
> 
> This probably wont help much as you are pretty well informed but this site has, what appears to be, a very small drawing of the ship taken from a German book together with the info you already know.
> 
> ...


Ahoy,
I've searched all over, but can't find her(MAD)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> I've searched all over, but can't find her(MAD)


Hi Ruud,

It's appears to be a German book no English translation.

"Die Handelsflotten der Welt 1942 und Nachtrag 1944" 
(The Merchant Fleets of the World 1942 and Supplement 1944) 
by Erich Gröner. ISBN 3-469-00552-4.
Reprinted 1976, J. F. Lehmanns Verlag München. 

Hugh


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

*linje akevitt Wilhemlsens*

When I was sailing on Norwegian ships as a young man i read the story about how the company carried casks of this drink in the holds of their Australian service ships.I presume the name is because it crosses the line twice.it was then bottled and dated and the name of the ship on which it was transported was also on the label.Doing a bit of research it seems the practice was still going quite recently,the Tampa which was involved with the refugee rescue at Christmas Island seemed to have had it onboard and it seems to be the one to collect if you are in that field,on reading some of the banter on this site regarding bar activities if it was carried in these ships it would never have got across the line on the southward leg of the voyage,anyhow i have attached the info i have found in case any collectors or drinkers of this brand are interested


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Janbonde,
You may have missed it but we had a thread about the famous linje akvavit last week, can't remember which ship.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Ray,

Kaye, Son & Co Ltd. K.O'Donoghue & P.Heaton. History and details of all ships owned. 

As my crew are all idle today with bad weather it was all hands to the pump and found results for you. The vessel you are after is in the above book with authors names it can be purchased from The World Ship Society Publications

Rgds Gdynia


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

gdynia said:


> Ray,
> 
> Kaye, Son & Co Ltd. K.O'Donoghue & P.Heaton. History and details of all ships owned.
> 
> ...


Guys,

Thank you all very much for your replies. It has been most remiss of me not to acknowledge your efforts before now!

Sadly, I have already seen most of the information which you uncovered. I have continued my quest but unfortunately keep turning up dead ends!

Neville, does the book which you mentioned have any drawings or photographs of MARCELLA?

If any of our more recent members are reading this thread for the first time, I’d appreciate any help you can provide. Thanks again.

Ray (Thumb) (Thumb)


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Gulpers, please seem my thread ref George Beswick whose first ship was Marcella and I have also published a photo of her taken in B.A. in August 1942. It appears Captain Downie was Master on George's first voyage.

I Have another very poor photo of the ship taken October 1942 which I intend to publish tomorrow. I would be pleased to send you the best res scan I can muster of Marcella if you send me a PM.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*You are a STAR*

Tony,

Forgive me for not replying sooner. All my spare time of late has been spent sailing - got to make the most of this excellent weather! I've been trying to catch up on SN matters and have only just come across your post and photographs. You are an absolute *STAR*. (Applause) 
Thank you for your kind offer, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> I've searched all over, but can't find her(MAD)


Ahoy,
At the end,I've found her,(Thumb) in an old company booklet[Kaye,Son an Co. Ltd.]
Not the best shot,but as said before 'better then nothing'
So you see, never give up, your wanted/requested.

http://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=marcella19281943bla2.jpg

Here details:

http://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=marcella1928datard4.jpg


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*What a Star!*

Ruud,

Once again you come up trumps! (Applause)

I really appreciate your efforts since the photograph is not one which I've seen before.

How spooky! (EEK) Last night I was looking at some photographs of MARCELLA which Tony Selman kindly sent to me and I wondered if there would ever be any more information forthcoming. I even contemplated adding a comment to the thread to activate it again.

No need now because you were obviously "on the case" at the time I was thinking about MARCELLA.

Very grateful Ruud. (Thumb)


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Jeez Ray , that's the wife's name, thought it was typically Dutch.

Want some fotos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

JC


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Too good an opportunity to miss!*

John, 

Cool, but can you post them in a "plain brown wrapper" please ? (Jester)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*S.S. Marcella*

Many thanks also to *KenLin39* who has contacted me by PM and email with more information on MARCELLA. (Applause)

It's amazing how a thread can lie dormant for so long, then suddenly spring into life again. (==D)


----------



## paulh1944 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gulpers

Good morning.

I am doing research for a work collegue whose Uncle was on the SS Marcella.
His name was Terrence McGaffin and he was only 23 when the ship was sunk in March 1943.
I have atttached a photo of SS Marcella being loaded in 1942 and I have also attached a PDF file I got from the National Archives on this ship which list details of its log.
Please can you let me know if you where able to obtain any further information on this ship.


----------



## Alicia1986 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, I can see that this thread is over 4 years old now but I was wondering if any of you could help me. My boyfriends great grandfather Samuel Ogunbiyi was the Greaser on the SS Marcell when she was sank in 1943. My boyfriends grandfather, Samuels son, passed away last week and I thought it would be nice to create a book of memories about his great grandfather and his grandfather. I have noticed that a few people commenting had distant relatives who sailed alongside him and I would be very grateful for any pictures of the crew and the boat to put in my memory book. Many thanks in advance for any help on this


----------



## bertieduff (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi... this picture is of Richard Downie, my great uncle, who was Master of the Marcella at the time of her loss...I hope this is of interest, and that they all rest peacefully. So sad that so many youngsters were on board...


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello bertieduff 
an interesting Photograph
If you are doing research on 

Richard Downie 

7th August 1919 3rd Mate on the “Ardgowan” his address was 100 Port Glasgow Road Greenock

19th February 1920 3rd Mate on the “Ardgowan” aged 28 Scottish sailed from Hull 

30th August 1922 he was 2nd Mate on the “Danier “ signed on in Antwerp 

Ray


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks to all the more recent contributors to this thread and particularly to *bertieduff* who drew my attention to the additions.
I have some more information at home which will be of interest and will post it as soon as I get a chance. (Thumb)


----------



## maryg (Sep 6, 2010)

*Marcella as a pasenger ship*

Just joined this forum. I have a picture of my mother and her brothers on the Marcella in 1932. Is anybody interested?


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

maryg,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey!
I hope you thoroughly enjoy your time on SN and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


Thank you very much for your kind offer. *bertieduff* and myself would certainly be interested in seeing your photograph. 
I will contact you by PM (Private Message) to make arrangements. (Applause)


----------



## maryg (Sep 6, 2010)

*Marcella passengers*

Here goes the photo of my mother (standing middle), uncle (small boy on the right) and grandmother's brother (tall boy at the back) on the Marcella sometime in Aug-Sep 1931. They sailed from Liverpool on 19 August 1931 for Buenos Aires. I have a scan of the passenger list but too heavy to upload!

Mary


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Mary,

Thank you very much for posting your family photograph.
Any information or photographs about S.S. Marcella, her crew and passengers are always of interest. (Thumb)


----------



## kloughnane (Oct 10, 2011)

Dear all,

I understand that this ay be an old thread, but I am new to this forum. My interest in the SS Marcella is that my wife's great uncle was a member of her crew (Herbert Henry Card- known to the family as "Jim"). 

The ship's crew are named on the Merchant Navy Memorial at Tower Hill, London - I have photographs of the relevant panel and am happy to send a copy to anybody who wants one.

Regards,

Kev Loughnane


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Tower Hill Memorial names of all onboard
http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/oskms/mem/44_3.htm

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/kaye.htm


----------



## kloughnane (Oct 10, 2011)

Jimmyc,

Thank you very much for those two links. 

Regards,

Kev Loughnane


----------



## Roger PT (Jun 2, 2015)

*Fenwick Watson COX - SS Marcella/more information on her sinking*

My maternal uncle Fenwick Watson Cox was on board SS Marcella when she was sunk on 13/03/1943 with the loss of all crew. His sister (my mother) is now 90. Until yesterday when we discovered his details had been recently uploaded at Uboat.net giving the name of the ship he was on, neither she nor any of the family knew the cir***stances of how Fenwick died, nor where. We'd written to the MoD and Royal Marines seeking information but drawn a blank. We'd been informed that there was nothing in official records, other than that he'd been lost somewhere at sea on that day. After 72 years the family mystery has been solved. 

Fenwick was a Royal Marine. He was a gunner tasked with defending SS Marcella which was one of 46 ships in convoy OS-44 heading for Freetown and then Cape Town. She was sunk by U107, which was part of Wolfpack Robbe (Seal), at 0422hrs that morning, 190 miles west of Cape Finisterre. Her cargo was munitions (ie not general stores as was manifested). When she was torpedoed it seems the magazine was hit and that all the crew were killed in the instantaneous explosion. There is a report on the UBoat attack on convoy OS-44 in the National Archives at Kew which is yet to be digitised. Another very interesting account of the attack on convoy OS-44 and on SS Marcella, which seems to be based in part on the NA report, can be found at http://kelvindavies.co.uk/kelvin/OS44.pdf

U107 was captained by Harald Gelhaus who survived the war and died in 1997 . U107 itself was sunk in August 1944. 

I'm submitting this information on behalf of our family in the hope that other relatives of SS Marcella crew members who were lost that day may read it and find it of interest. May all who went down with the SS Marcella on that awful day rest in peace.


----------



## Anniesill (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi Guys, I'm new to this thread and like you all, I'm very interested in the SS Marcella. My Great Uncle, Stephen Tillett was on board the ship at the time it sunk.
I have just started working on my family tree and would love to put as much information about his shipmates and the ship on the site. If there are any photographs, i would dearly love to see them and also stories. I have no relatives alive from that side of my family so any information about his life however small would be a God send. Thank you


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Extracted from the Ellerman Group section of SHIPPING COMPANY LOSSES OF THE SECOND WORLD WAR.

OPORTO (Captain F. Bird, ex-Estrellano). Bound for Seville, from London, and in Convoy OS.44 (Outward Southend, Liverpool to Freetown) which left on 6 March, 1943. Torpedoed and sunk by U.107 (Kptlt. Harald Gelhaus) at 5.30am on the 13th in position 42º45´N 13º31´W. Forty-three, including Captain Bird, died. Four picked up by the corvette HMS Spiraea (Lt. A.H. Pierce), transferred to the corvette HMS Gentian (T/A/LtCdr. E.W.C. Dempster) and landed at Gibraltar. 

Other ships sunk in Convoy OS.44 – all by U.107
Clan Alpine. See under CLAN LINE. 
Marcella (Captain R. Downie). All 44 died.
Sembilangan (Captain P.M. Leguit) (Dutch). Cargo of ammunition exploded. Eight-six died. 4th Engineer blown overboard and picked up by HMS Spiraea. 
(Djambi (Dutch). In collision with the Silver Beech on the 13th and sank. All picked up by the sloop HMS Fleetwood. (Cdr. W.B. Piggott).


----------



## Art V. (Mar 31, 2016)

*S.S. Marcella photograph*

Hello...

I realize this is an ancient thread, but... I stumbled across this forum while doing a search for info on the Marcella, and noticed that several folks were hunting for photos of the vessel. I have an 8x10 B&W image of Marcella resting in the mud at low tide alongside the dock at Port Williams, Nova Scotia... date unknown. The tidal range in the Bay of Fundy is extreme, so it's not unusual to see boats / ships "bottomed out" in this way. I have no clue how long it's been since large vessels docked there, or if they still do. I've been there many times, and when I last visited, the dock area looked pretty run down. It's an interesting pic, very clear, lots of detail, and there seems to be steam up... black smoke is pouring from the stack. This looks a bit strange with no water being visible anywhere. The original pic is in my collection, but I could e-mail a scanned image to any folks interested. Thanks!

Art Vaughan


----------



## Anniesill (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi there
Just received your message, what luck.... I would very much like to have a copy of this photo, it would sit very nicely in the short life history of my Uncle Stephen.


----------



## Art V. (Mar 31, 2016)

*SS Marcella photo available*

Hi all...

I finally finished cleaning up the photo of Marcella at the wharf in Port Williams, Nova Scotia. I have no idea when it was taken. Here's the link to the post on my Flickr site: 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26165042735/

Feel free to download if you're a flickr member, if not... snag it with a screen capture, or.... if neither works, e-mail and I'll be happy to send a copy. Thanks.

Art


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Art V. said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I finally finished cleaning up the photo of Marcella at the wharf in Port Williams, Nova Scotia. I have no idea when it was taken. Here's the link to the post on my Flickr site:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26165042735/
> ...


Art,

Thank you so much for sharing this photograph. I am sure your kindness is greatly appreciated by our members, particularly those of us who had relatives who sailed on S.S. Marcella. (Thumb)

Interesting comparing your photograph with paulh1944's #18 on this thread. Since there are no guns or Carley floats visible in your photograph, it must have been taken pre WW II.


----------



## Art V. (Mar 31, 2016)

*SS Marcella pre-war paint scheme*

The black hull paint in the photo I posted looks like something that would be fairly easy to see from a submarine or surface raider. A dull gray scheme would definitely be something that would blend in better with haze, mist, etc. The yard sale proprietor where I bought the pic thought it might be pre-war.


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Roger PT, message 30:
I have looked up Marcella in Lloyd's list of war losses (volume 1, page 641) where the cargo is stated to have been: "500 tons commercial & 6,800 tons stores", which leaves us no wiser than before!
regards.


----------



## mrtafl (Oct 6, 2017)

*William Alfred LAWLER*

Hello All,

Like many, I stumbled across this thread looking for information about SS MARCELLA. My great uncle, William Alfred LAWLER, the third radio officer, went down with her when she was torpedoed. He was 30 years old, wasn't married, and had no children.

His name lived on in the family, as my father was named William after him. Although he was never an influence, it now transpires that I follow in his footsteps somewhat too, as I now work in maritime communications, after a period of time in the Royal Signals. 

May he, and all his fellow shipmates rest in peace.

Best wishes to all who follow this thread with interest, I will now do so too.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Another photo here:
https://www.clydeships.co.uk/view.php?year_built=&builder=&ref=10854&vessel=MARCELLA#v


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

You might find a pic in Uboat. Net It lists all ships sunk by U boats with some pics and some lists of crew.


See https://uboat.net/

Oquet ?


ATB

Laurie,


----------

